# Any Redmax experts out there?



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 12, 2017)

does anyone know if a Redmax 25 cc piston and cylinder will mount on a 23 cc bottom end? Basically upgrading a gz23 to a gz25? I'm considering trying my hand at porting the 23 cc first then possibly the 25 if it goes to plan. The goal would be to increase torque more than anything else. These are great little engines but I can't help wonder if there's a little more oomph left on the table. 

My thinking was to slightly widen the exhaust port that seems to be very restricted, then possibly delete the base gasket. Haven't checked squish yet to see if that's doable. Any suggestions appreciated,


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 20, 2017)

If you can get the part number for the cylinder base gasket, see if it fits both engines.
That would be my starting point. next would be the piston pin bearing.

But, I have No actual knowledge about them.

Other things would be: will the exhaust will fit in the location on the trimmer? Clear the cases etc?
Air shroud fit? 
Spark plug in a workable location?
How about Carburetor location and angels?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 20, 2017)

LegDeLimber said:


> If you can get the part number for the cylinder base gasket, see if it fits both engines.
> That would be my starting point. next would be the piston pin bearing.
> 
> But, I have No actual knowledge about them.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. This project would be better suited to winter when things slow down a bit. But gathering info as I go. And thanks for the suggestions. I know carbs are the same, I suspect it's just a different bore, have to see about crank and stroke. Same location for spark.


----------

